# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  اسماء الالوان قديما

## رنيم

اسماء الالوان قديما



اسماء الالوان قديما

السلاااااااااااام عليكم والرحمة ..






أسماء الألوان قديماً

كركمي : أصفر غامق نسبة إلى بهار الكركم...

- أملح : أو يقال أغبر... لون شبيه بالرمادي وهو أفتح منه...

-البوصي: الفوشي..

-الدمني : البني الغامق ...

-اللاسي : البيج الفاتح ...

-المدخس : الغامق ...

-أجلح : اللون الأصفر القديم ...

- نيلي : أزرق غامق...

- برميتي : وردي فاتح شفاف نسبة إلي البرميت وهو نوع من الحلوى...

- جاكليتي : بني غامق...

- حليبي : هو الأبيض المطفي نسبة إلى لون الحليب...

- قهوي : بني فاتح...

- خاكي : أخضر غامق ويسمى أحيان ( كاكي )...

- سماوي : لون السماء ( الأزرق الفاتح )...

- حمر يوخ : اللون الأحمر الغامق...

- دم الغزال : العنابي ( أحمر فاتح )...

- الليلكي: وهو البنفسجي...

----------


## العالي عالي

انا بحب لون الاجلح والمدخس  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

